# Efficiently Reducing a 3/4" Male Flare to a 1/4" Male Flare



## kwikness (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a 3/4" male flare I need reduced to a 1/4" as that's the size of the current hose and female connectors I have. I went to the part supply store and the pics below are the best they could do, but it seems like way too may parts and it'd be very prone to leaking.

Can any of you guys come up with something better than this?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

​ 
*What part of the instructions don't you understand?*​


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

*Efficiently Reducing a 3/4&quot; Male Flare to a 1/4&quot; Male Flare*

Looks good, go for it, make sure you use that exact configuration. Blah ha ha ha ha


----------



## kwikness (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Bill. I sincerely apologizing for trespassing on this exclusive, elite plumber forum with a simple question. I don't know what I was thinking.

Here's to hoping there's someone out there willing to help a lowly, pathetic unprofessional plumber looking for a small piece of advice.


----------



## kwikness (Nov 12, 2015)

Plumdumb, if I was looking to use that exact configuration, I wouldn't have created the original post entirely around finding an alternative.

You guys sure are sharp and witty around here. Blah ha ha ha ha


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

kwikness said:


> Plumdumb, if I was looking to use that exact configuration, I wouldn't have created the original post entirely around finding an alternative.
> 
> You guys sure are sharp and witty around here. Blah ha ha ha ha


I've got your fittings....
Right here!
Bwa, ha, ha!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*it all boils down to...*

If you don't respect the few rules up on top, people like me sitting in the building department in misery will have fun at your expense to make ourselves feel better.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Just coat the whole thing in pipe dope and epoxy. It'll hold for sure. Also go balls to the walls when tightening everything. No such thing as too tight.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

That's very easy and you don't need all those fittings. This is the best way......


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

thats overkill. i use garden hose and hose clamps.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I think we finally scared him away


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

If all else fails take a 3/4x1/4 galvanized bushing and thread it into your t&p valve. Then run 1/4" galvanized to where you need it. That way there's a valve to shut it off if it leaks. Afterwards open the phone book and look for the biggest yellow pages ad in plumbing have them take a look at it. Good luck! Post some pictures of your work


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/10/26/house-explodes-bursts-into-flames-authorities-say/

The configuration you need can be found at the above link


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, not much else to add to this that hasn't already been said. Use that exact configuration, sometimes that many fittings is the only way to convert sizes. Just use 10 wraps of teflon tape, pipe dope, and tighten to RFT torque specs.


----------



## kwikness (Nov 12, 2015)

Chonkie-- good to see some signs of intelligent life here. Thanks very much for the solid answer. I'll try sealing the threads and tightening everything up a bit more.

I did come across this. Would it not work for this application? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001JYZ2RW


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Like the saying goes...
Tighten it 'till you strip the threads - then back out a 1/2 turn.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

kwikness said:


> Plumdumb, if I was looking to use that exact configuration, I wouldn't have created the original post entirely around finding an alternative.
> 
> You guys sure are sharp and witty around here. Blah ha ha ha ha












Sharp and witty is what saves the day. What would you do first in the event of a gas leak, huh mr. witty?


----------



## kwikness (Nov 12, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sharp and witty is what saves the day. What would you do first in the event of a gas leak, huh mr. witty?


I guess plumbing forum moderators don't easily pick up on sarcasm.

What would I do first in the event of a gas leak? Well, first, I'll tell you what I wouldn't do: come to this forum looking for help.

But if it was my house, I'd get everyone out and call someone who is professionally qualified to fix gas leaks. I'm not sure what kind of correlation you have between being witty and the ability to fix a gas leak, but there's your answer.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

So what kind of plumber are you kwikness?


----------



## kwikness (Nov 12, 2015)

cable or root said:


> So what kind of plumber are you kwikness?


I guess I could be considered an ad hoc plumber (better get your dictionaries out for that one).

But hey, enough is enough. I got the information I needed thanks to Chonkie and a few laughs from the rest of you.

Don't forget: We're all stupid in some way. I'm stupid when it comes to finding the most efficient plumbing fittings for a job and giving a **** about forum rules. Most of you guys are stupid when it comes to grammar, literacy, and human compassion for people who aren't currently working in the plumbing industry.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chronkie saves the day again


----------



## kwikness (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I apologize for the rudeness coming from myself and others. I thought of a solution to your dilemma:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I was trying to be witty and unhelpful, i guess i messed that up. I guess someone didn't pick up on my sarcasm.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

kwikness said:


> Chonkie-- good to see some signs of intelligent life here. Thanks very much for the solid answer. I'll try sealing the threads and tightening everything up a bit more.
> 
> I did come across this. Would it not work for this application? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001JYZ2RW


You do realize that I only repeated what everyone else before me had said, but I just put it together in one post. You didn't get any new info from me.

Don't make me feel like I helped you out.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

chonkie said:


> You do realize that I only repeated what everyone else before me had said, but I just put it together in one post. You didn't get any new info from me.
> 
> Don't make me feel like I helped you out.


Sounds just like explaining to your friends the next morning that you did not sleep with the straggler at the end of the bar...:thumbsup:
Just kidding, my friend...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> I apologize for the rudeness coming from myself and others. I thought of a solution to your dilemma:
> View attachment 66634


Holy crap Rick Moranis is looking rough!!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

newyorkcity said:


> Sounds just like explaining to your friends the next morning that you did not sleep with the straggler at the end of the bar...:thumbsup:
> Just kidding, my friend...


That's what it feels like. I need a shower now.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe Plumber is right for once. I need to shut this window and get some work done.
It's been too much fun busting on this candyass, multiple gas flare fitting collecting noob. Tomorrow I'm in the field all day, so I better lay off the fun.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

kwikness said:


> Plumdumb, if I was looking to use that exact configuration, I wouldn't have created the original post entirely around finding an alternative. You guys sure are sharp and witty around here. Blah ha ha ha ha


So Mr. Kwik, how have you made out with your " configuration " ?? That fact that you called me dumb is surprising to me since I'm the guy that would know how to make up the proper " configuration", and the fact that I hold multiple state licenses in plumbing and gas. I hope whatever you do works out for you but you will not get the answer you seek here. This is the BIG BOY CLUB of plumbers and you can't join. now go get you ****in shine box


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A simple introduction is all it takes, 1 simple introduction...... And they want to cop an attitude.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> A simple introduction is all it takes, 1 simple introduction...... And they want to cop an attitude.


It would have still been the same outcome though.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mods let this runs its course.....sweet


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumberman said:


> Mods let this runs its course.....sweet


The DIYers and HO's have to time it just right. Enough of us wise a$$es need to be on, at the same time the mods need to be preoccupied with life.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

chonkie said:


> The DIYers and HO's have to time it just right. Enough of us wise a$$es need to be on, at the same time the mods need to be preoccupied with life.


With enough stress to fuel the sarcasm. Going to the building department to resolve permit issues did it for me. I was grinning like a patient at Bellevue Psychiatric on phone privelege day while waiting to meet with the inspector.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's funnier when the right answer is so easy.


----------



## ItalStal (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey op, your configuration should work. A pro like me would take an extruder and flare the 1/4" flare to 3/4". This is for nat gas right? 

If you don't want to purchase the tool you could always use a fork and work the copper outwards. Make sure you jb weld the flare on for a tight seal.


----------



## ItalStal (Nov 12, 2015)

chonkie said:


> I was trying to be witty and unhelpful, i guess i messed that up. I guess someone didn't pick up on my sarcasm.


proper Teflon wrapping is 14.5 wraps with the white tape for gas.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

kwikness said:


> Plumdumb, if I was looking to use that exact configuration, I wouldn't have created the original post entirely around finding an alternative.
> 
> You guys sure are sharp and witty around here. Blah ha ha ha ha


Wait...I'm sharp and witty? No shyte? Most call me blunt and cruel.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont see why everyone wanted to get all crappy with the fellow..

he was just trying to figure out how to run gas and hook it up to his new tankless water heater 


the correct size is important

that is all he wanted ..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Probably got all the mileage that we're going to get.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

kwikness said:


> I guess plumbing forum moderators don't easily pick up on sarcasm.
> 
> What would I do first in the event of a gas leak? Well, first, I'll tell you what I wouldn't do: come to this forum looking for help.
> 
> But if it was my house,*I'd *get everyone out and *call someone who is* *professionally qualified to fix gas leaks*. I'm not sure what kind of correlation you have between being witty and the ability to fix a gas leak, but there's your answer.











Then why doesn't a witty guy like yourself follow your own advice?......:whistling2:...and stop being a cheap-a$$, tight-wad?


----------

